# Free Download Ian Dunbar Book



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping for puppy owners.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

These two books are really good. I recommend them to anyone getting a puppy/dog for the first time, even an older rescue. Not only does it help with pup knowledge, but helps you trouble shoot what might have happened in the pup/dogs previous home.

Easy to read and entertaining too.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

We have his book as well- a must for the new puppy owner-


----------



## tuscany (Jan 2, 2009)

*Awesome *

* Thanks so much!*


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks. That's really excellent.
Must be a lot of Ian Dunbar fans here in that upon skimming the books I realized I was doing most of the things he suggested although I'd never read anything he'd written.

And my Tessie is doing fabulously. 

allen


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh! Thanks so much for the link. I swear, I think I read _too much_!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Bookmarked and thanks!!! Looks like alot of good reading material there.


----------

